# Porta-cath removal



## jlb1121 (Oct 5, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone knew what the anesthesia CPT code would be for the removal of a porta cath.  The surgical CPT is 36590 but not sure what the crosswalk would be.

Thanks


----------



## aschaeve (Oct 5, 2010)

The crosswalk would be 00400.

Alicia, CPC


----------

